# Don't do it to a Skyline!!!!



## NISFAN (Oct 11, 2003)

It seems the average age of Skyline owners is going down by the day, which seems to be inversley proportional to the 'max power' effects appearing on these great cars.
Before the marque gets dragged down into the 'Super Nova/ Saxo' pit, I think we need to list some rules, some Do's and Don'ts, to discourage these tendencies. 
I am not against young owners, but am against the 'Too fast too furious' brigade, damaging the fine reputation of a wonderful marque.

Maybe we need to create a 'hall of shame' forum category, and post pics of raped, pillaged, and plundered cars.

I'll start the list, but please feel free to continue. Maybe we can discuss certain 'contraversial' rules as they crop up. 

1. Skylines are not for ICE installs
2. Don't put GTR badges on GTS'
3. Don't call them 'Liners'
4. Fake Veilside kits are wrong
5. Even real Veilside kits are wrong  
6. Any thing from Halfrauds does not belong on a Skyline
7. Skylines should not be seen at McDonald meets
8. Do not race cars with 130hp RB20 engined GTR look alikes (see 2 above)
9. Neons do not belong on Skylines

please cut and paste into your posts to create a definitive list.


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

1. Skylines are not for ICE installs
2. Don't put GTR badges on GTS'
3. Don't call them 'Liners'
4. Fake Veilside kits are wrong
5. Even real Veilside kits are wrong  
6. Any thing from Halfrauds does not belong on a Skyline
7. Skylines should not be seen at McDonald meets
8. Do not race cars with 130hp RB20 engined GTR look alikes (see 2 above)
9. Neons do not belong on Skylines
10. Body vinyls do not belong on Skylines
11. Skylines should not be painted yellow - only joking Dean mate


----------



## Lee_Pendlebury (Nov 18, 2001)

I want someone to make the above car with photoshop


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

...being done now! lol!


----------



## ADUS (Mar 10, 2004)

ive never heard such a load of bollox in my life..why do some skyline owners have this superior attitude and to say that skylines shouldn't be seen in certain places is a joke..wether someone is 20 or 50 that person has the choice to do whatever he wants with it so stop talking crap


----------



## Yunis A (Jul 25, 2004)

have u seen the hidious looking junk they have added to the skyline in the maguires advert? what the hell goes on in some ppls minds?


----------



## hissingsyd (Nov 4, 2003)

excuse me but i feel a little lonely after the last post - 20 to 50 year olds, can we raise the limit a bit so i'm included say to 60 !! then at least i'v got a couple of years.


----------



## Yunis A (Jul 25, 2004)

the guy has point, a skyline is one of the top marques, if not the untimate in japanese car technology, such fine machinery does not need to be distroy by the nova/paxo brigade boy racers ....

it would be a crime to do so!


----------



## LSR (Jun 4, 2003)

1. Skylines are not for ICE installs
2. Don't put GTR badges on GTS'
3. Don't call them 'Liners'
4. Fake Veilside kits are wrong
5. Even real Veilside kits are wrong 
6. Any thing from Halfrauds does not belong on a Skyline
7. Skylines should not be seen at McDonald meets
8. Do not race cars with 130hp RB20 engined GTR look alikes (see 2 above)
9. Neons do not belong on Skylines
10. Body vinyls do not belong on Skylines
11. Skylines should not be painted yellow - only joking Dean mate
12. They shouldn't be called Lemons either - only joking   
13. Only have branded stickers for advertising purposes and those brands being parts used on the car.


----------



## LSR (Jun 4, 2003)

> 7. Skylines should not be seen at McDonald meets


What if it was a Skyline meet at McDonalds?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

being a mature punto owner, one of the reason i sold out was the max power brigade taking over.

we always had mad modders, but now the punto is falling into the hands of 17year olds, so no matter how "subtle" my GT looked, i started to feel like a rude boy.

My GTR is staying looking the same as the day i bought it, and all my money will go on mechanical improvements (thats repairs to you and me 

mook


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

GTSTs are usualy the Saxo/Nova boys next car these days so its not suprising really.

Whats big deal "Skyline" is just a car, most skylines made are just pretty ordinary cars (notice i didnt say "Non-GTRs" as although thats true, people get in a hissy fit as they belive Skylines are some magical make of car), why people got the "superior" thing going on like they a Bentley or Ferrari FFS?

GTR badges on non GTRs are my main hate as hate replicas.

Apart from that people can do what they want, not my car, and gives me somthing to laugh at.


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

*Lighten up! Come an' play -*

1. Skylines are not for ICE installs - unless they are beyond belief
2. Don't put GTR badges on GTS' - DON'T DO IT. NO NO NOT EVER. THE GTS IS A FINE CAR IN IT'S OWN RIGHT. LET IT SHINE.
3. Don't call them 'Liners' - Whyever not?
4. Fake Veilside kits are wrong - Depends if the papier mache is sagging
5. Even real Veilside kits are wrong - Steady on 
6. Any thing from Halfrauds does not belong on a Skyline - What about the blond from till 3?
7. Skylines should not be seen at McDonald meets - See LSR's comment above.
8. Do not race cars with 130hp RB20 engined GTR look alikes (see 2 above)
- Thought they'd come under the same heading as any other numpty who thinks his trashcan chariot is up to the task. To quote Kid Rock "You're arms ain't long enough to box with god." (  Flame retardant undies on.)
9. Neons do not belong on Skylines - Only if you can see the tubes.
10. Body vinyls do not belong on Skylines - Agreed until I saw a cracking R32 on the A24 with the most amazing silver dragon down the side.
11. Skylines should not be painted yellow - only joking Dean mate - I see no reason to disagree with this.  The Jun car is so fine, why did they have to use YELLOW!!!!!
12. They shouldn't be called Lemons either - only joking -- Being bright yellow, calling them Apricots was decided to be a worse move. 
13. Only have branded stickers for advertising purposes and those brands being parts used on the car. AGREED. It's a COMPONENT list, not a SHOPPING list. - But the guy with the seven deadly sins listed down his door deserves a special mention in the classy exceptions column.
14. Chrome wheel spinner thingys are outlawed.
15. No LED Valve covers.
16. No LED Washer studs.

Copyright 2004 Bigot Inc.


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

*Great thread!*

1. Skylines are not for ICE installs - unless they are beyond belief
2. Don't put GTR badges on GTS' - DON'T DO IT. NO NO NOT EVER. THE GTS IS A FINE CAR IN IT'S OWN RIGHT. LET IT SHINE.
3. Don't call them 'Liners' - Whyever not?
4. Fake Veilside kits are wrong - Depends if the papier mache is sagging
5. Even real Veilside kits are wrong - Steady on 
6. Any thing from Halfrauds does not belong on a Skyline - What about the blond from till 3?
7. Skylines should not be seen at McDonald meets - See LSR's comment above.
8. Do not race cars with 130hp RB20 engined GTR look alikes (see 2 above)
- Thought they'd come under the same heading as any other numpty who thinks his trashcan chariot is up to the task. To quote Kid Rock "You're arms ain't long enough to box with god." ( Flame retardant undies on.)
9. Neons do not belong on Skylines - Only if you can see the tubes.
10. Body vinyls do not belong on Skylines - Agreed until I saw a cracking R32 on the A24 with the most amazing silver dragon down the side.
11. Skylines should not be painted yellow - only joking Dean mate - I see no reason to disagree with this. The Jun car is so fine, why did they have to use YELLOW!!!!!
12. They shouldn't be called Lemons either - only joking -- Being bright yellow, calling them Apricots was decided to be a worse move. 
13. Only have branded stickers for advertising purposes and those brands being parts used on the car. AGREED. It's a COMPONENT list, not a SHOPPING list. - But the guy with the seven deadly sins listed down his door deserves a special mention in the classy exceptions column.
14. Chrome wheel spinner thingys are outlawed.
15. No LED Valve covers.
16. No LED Washer studs.
17. No wearing stupid baseball caps on the back of your head
18. No F.U.K., Max power, Revs or Redline stickers allowed.
19. NO F*CKING TEXT SPEAK ON THE GTR FORUM

Ant.


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

SteveN said:


> GTSTs are usualy the Saxo/Nova boys next car these days so its not suprising really.
> 
> Whats big deal "Skyline" is just a car, most skylines made are just pretty ordinary cars (notice i didnt say "Non-GTRs" as although thats true, people get in a hissy fit as they belive Skylines are some magical make of car), why people got the "superior" thing going on like they a Bentley or Ferrari FFS?
> 
> ...


Dont knock a GTS-T until you have driven one, in some ways it is a better car than a GTR. :smokin:


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

AJFleming said:


> 19. NO F*CKING TEXT SPEAK ON THE GTR FORUM
> 
> Ant.


shouldn't that be...


19. NO FKN TXT SPK ON T GTR FRM


----------



## ash-r34 (Aug 28, 2003)

Sorry guy`s but this attitude is sh1t.

Who the hell are you to judge what people do to their cars.

The skyline gtr has a reputation for being an enthusiasts car, not a fashion/status symbol. 

I`m not a Nova driver but most of the attention/intrest you guys get is from people who drive cars like these. Whats the problem?


----------



## SteveC (Jul 2, 2001)

Get your head out of your **** and go for a drive in your superior car.

Call it what you like, put what you want on it, if we all choose to laugh at it either to your face or behind your back then that is our collective perogative.

it is your car and your money.
Tell Alan you shouldn't have an ice install !
Tell diggler he shouldn't have graphics.

These are just 2 of the many superb cars on this BB

As for maxers !
just because there are rich maxers out there, doesn't mean that your precious marque is going down the toilet.

just laugh at em 

/Steve


----------



## LSR (Jun 4, 2003)

> Tell diggler he shouldn't have graphics.


Being the one who mentioned the stickers, I've got no problem with sticker designs like stars or whatever. In fact, they look good on the Sumo Power R34 GT-R and all the brand stickers I've got no problem as he uses those parts (HKS, etc). If the case was opposite, I'd let that be known in the appropriate thread. If it's someone who gets the stickers for show then it's just sad - what is the point?


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

ash-r34 said:


> Sorry guy`s but this attitude is sh1t.
> 
> Who the hell are you to judge what people do to their cars.
> 
> ...


Dont be such an old woman, its just a laugh.

Ant.


----------



## SteveC (Jul 2, 2001)

I'd rather see an HKS sticker on a car like a "Liner" when it doesn't have the parts on it than I would see a greddy sticker on the Vectra I saw the other day.

I was falling about laughing at this car and My missus didn't get it !!

/Steve


----------



## Pikey (Feb 19, 2004)

I'm making an ICE install  

I've been to a McDonalds meet (once)  

I have something by Halfords on my car  

Looks like I'm heading for being cast out of the GTROC! Guess I'll have to go buy a Saxo then  

Don't see anything wrong with a decent set of speakers in the boot, personally, in any car! It's not like I'm building a dB comp. car with 48 x 1,000,000W 15" subs in the back of my Ford Escort van is it? 

Graphics can be good, can be awful - depends on each individual case.


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

main thing is people look t.wats with neons underneath no matter what they drive ,no exeptions imo...


----------



## LSR (Jun 4, 2003)

Pikey said:


> I'm making an ICE install
> 
> I've been to a McDonalds meet (once)
> 
> ...


In all seriousness, nothing wrong with an ice install. Unless it's a big ice install you see in vans then it's something I disagree with. Most people have an install and still have a quick car. Some people like their music I suppose, nothing wrong with that.

Nothing really wrong with a McDonalds meet either. Someone in a Skyline might just be at McDonalds when lots of Novas all appear at once lol 
 What about a Skyline meet at such a venue? :smokin:  I think if being seen at a meet in such a place with some Maxxers or even not is going to make people think less of the marque, then some people take things way too seriously.

But then I always believed in not caring what other people think for a lot of things.  :smokin:


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

skymania said:


> 11. Skylines should not be painted yellow - only joking Dean mate


You seem to have me confused with Junichi Tanaka


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

LSR said:


> 12. They shouldn't be called Lemons either - only joking


Again take it up with JUN


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

Ah, and for that I am sorry


----------



## paulsskyline (Apr 24, 2004)

Pikey said:


> I'
> 
> I have something by Halfords on my car
> 
> .


I got my polish from halfords does that meen I have to get a SAXO now


----------



## GavGTR (Jan 12, 2004)

5. Even real Veilside kits are wrong 

Utterly disagree on this point - Some of the not so outragous kits are actually really quite good - Pity about the cost of them tho!


----------



## GavGTR (Jan 12, 2004)

AJFleming said:


> Dont knock a GTS-T until you have driven one, in some ways it is a better car than a GTR. :smokin:


I agree with this - As I own both a GTR and a very uprated GTS-T (unfortunately the latter is not in England - Sob!)


----------



## paul cawson (Jul 3, 2003)

paulsskyline said:


> I got my polish from halfords does that meen I have to get a SAXO now


So have I and one of the parts is on the engine


----------



## GavGTR (Jan 12, 2004)

paulsskyline said:


> I got my polish from halfords does that meen I have to get a SAXO now



I've brought a battery from Halfords - so It looks like I'm going Saxo shopping as well then! I'll create a new thread called the Saxo Percurement Club! and we can join in!


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

AJFleming said:


> Dont knock a GTS-T until you have driven one, in some ways it is a better car than a GTR. :smokin:


FFS i DIDNT knock GTSTs! What im saying is Nissan only intended the "GTR" to be the "Special" model, but everyones under the impression they own some kind of fookin exotica if they drive ANYTHING with the "Skyline" name on the back...


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

I have to agree with the stickers down the door, LED washer etc. Was a guy with a Festa with HKS, Blitz etc so I wondered over and said "Nice car, whats under the hood" and then proceded to ask where the said HKS etc items were, I was all sweetness and light and making him admit they weren't there. His face was a picture when I pretended to be upset/let down by the lack of the parts  

I drive a "Max Power" car as well as my Skyline so your all taking about me, however mine is a wolf in sheeps clothing and agree some people ruin their cars. It's more the lower end cars as they can't afford anything nice to ruin so do it to cheaper cars (thank God). However Skyline owners don't all have good taste, how many have you seen with 3 spoke rims ?


----------



## blueskygtr (Mar 24, 2004)

Peach of a thread
Imo the shape of the skyline is pure sex on wheels anyway and needs no help from a bodykit!

Ice installs are good but in moderation The std setup is sooooooooo s**t it is untrue!

Neons can look cool as the white one owned by nikwilson shows

Gtr Gts Gts/t Whatever the model ! you own a piece of a motoring legend and we should all be proud of them!!

Turn up at a maccy d type cruise and revel in the attention you get
Immature but noone can say it does not make you feel good

The more people defacing and modifying these cars the more the value of my std looking car goes up.
So go ahead boys lol :smokin: 

Oh and who gives a c**p about our opinions anyway!!! each to their own
JAY


----------



## raz2xa (Jan 1, 2004)

Only a standard GTR with a proper engine will do. Perhaps leather seats too.


----------



## The Terminator (Jan 24, 2004)

just bought a momo wheel from halfords guess where i am going 
Saxo club !!


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Brilliant thread! LOL

Each to his own I say. I am willing to wager that most Skyline owners have modified previous vehicles in some way, I certainly did. I don't like after market bodykits, neons and all that 2 fast 2 furious stuff. ICE? that's what I put in my vodka.  In many ways the MBP are probably more passionate about thier cars - spending £20k on a Clio or whatever. Fair play to them even if I do think most of it is idiotic.

That said, for some unknown reason I do hate " 'liner"


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

blueskygtr said:


> Gtr Gts Gts/t Whatever the model ! you own a piece of a motoring legend and we should all be proud of them!!


Why on earth are ALL skylines motoring legends? They not, they jus cars.

Thats like calling all Sierras motoring legends just cause of the RS500, or all **** Vitaras motoring legends cause of the Pikes Peak car!


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

kenan said:


> However Skyline owners don't all have good taste, how many have you seen with 3 spoke rims ?


Might wana go look at IMA Racings car first...


----------



## Pikey (Feb 19, 2004)

blueskygtr said:


> Turn up at a maccy d type cruise and revel in the attention you get!


I must be doing something wrong then, 'cos bugger all people came and looked at mine  

Best I get some vertical lift doors and a set of red undercar neons then   

I quite fancy the neons actually


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

cracking thread


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Are any Skylines motoring legends ? not in the UK I dont think ,only with people that are interested in sports cars ,90% of folk dont know what they are ,but that same 90% know what a Ferrari or a Lambogini is ..


----------



## raz2xa (Jan 1, 2004)

LOL.. how may people can buy a ferrari beater (on the track)? The technology the japs put in the skyline speaks for itself.. Ferrari and the rest are for very rich grandads who take em out for sunday drives down to harrods!!


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

The whole point is you drive a Ferrari for as much pose value as you do driving ability.

The skyline blends into mediocraty with mondeo man and his 2.4 children. And only those "in the know" appreciate what it is.

so putting stickers, neons etc, to try and make it "stand out" surely defeats the Ethos of owning what i would still consider a Q car.

Each to their own, but the point of modding a car is surely to improve it? 

Mook


----------



## Crazy Dog (Mar 12, 2004)

There's one thing I must say about the Saxo/Max Power guys.... at least they're not scared to put their foot down, instead of prancing about like poofs with too much money shouting about their dyno figures and how much bhp they've got.







Meeeow... hello pigeons.


----------



## Moschops (Sep 3, 2002)

blueskygtr said:


> Turn up at a maccy d type cruise and revel in the attention you get


I pulled in for a drink and a very nice young lady (probably less than half my age) came over to take pictures of the car. She stayed for ages talking performance car stuff  Always nice when someone really appreciates what you drive.


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Crazy Dog said:


> There's one thing I must say about the Saxo/Max Power guys.... at least they're not scared to put their foot down, instead of prancing about like poofs with too much money shouting about their dyno figures and how much bhp they've got.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL!  Quality mate, lol :smokin:


----------



## gertmuppet (Oct 17, 2003)

*macdonalds*



skymania said:


> 7. Skylines should not be seen at McDonald s


oh boll*x, now i'm going to starve to death


----------



## paulsskyline (Apr 24, 2004)

gertmuppet said:


> oh boll*x, now i'm going to starve to death


Oh shite I went to the drive thru on wednesday to get some dinner thats it time to look at SAXO's on autotrader  
Can anyone recomend the best model please


----------



## Crail Loser (Jan 11, 2003)

****, looks like I have already commited most of the deadly sins  nothing unusuall there then  :smokin: 

Well at least the was no "fitting Nitrous to a Skyline is a sin" this year.

At the end of the day you can say what you want, personally I think my car may have encouraged lots of the MaxPooers to try and buy a better car than they had.

However here is the difference, I see a MaxPooer as a car enthusiast that hasnt got a clue, he/she buys a poop car and procededs to cover it in crap as they dont know any better.

I try and encourage them to buy a decent car, spend less on crap, more on performance and then learn to drive the damn thing.

So yes, I have been seen at McDonalds with cruisers, just as I have been seen at Knockhill and Crail with those same cruisers.

Yes, I did know people with corsas/novas etc, but I now know a lot of those people have GTiRs, Starlets and some damn fast and scary Novas .... I even know one or two who have Supras and Skylines 

Point is you can look at a problem and decry it or you can look at a problem and try and solve it. I know what one I prefer  

As for what I have done to my car, I know its not everyones taste, I wouldnt have done it if it was, I wanted something no one else had and thats what I got.

After all, there is no point striving for mediocraty


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

Crazy Dog said:


> There's one thing I must say about the Saxo/Max Power guys.... at least they're not scared to put their foot down, instead of prancing about like poofs with too much money shouting about their dyno figures and how much bhp they've got.



Shame they only do it round town or on the motorways, they are no fun down the back roads


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

SteveN said:


> FFS i DIDNT knock GTSTs! What im saying is Nissan only intended the "GTR" to be the "Special" model, but everyones under the impression they own some kind of fookin exotica if they drive ANYTHING with the "Skyline" name on the back...


I realise you didnt mean any harm mate, but a manual GTST is a pretty special car.   

Ant.


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Crail Loser said:


> ****, looks like I have already commited most of the deadly sins  nothing unusuall there then  :smokin:
> 
> Well at least the was no "fitting Nitrous to a Skyline is a sin" this year.
> 
> ...


Good points mate. Your car is f*cking awesome even though it does commit some of the deadly sins!


----------



## JB. (Jul 4, 2004)

SteveN said:


> GTSTs are usualy the Saxo/Nova boys next car these days so its not suprising really.
> .


Uhhh, sorry but of all the GTST and GTR owners i've met, the rudeys and bling blingers are nearly always GTR owners


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

*Fun*

20. Sense of humour. Having one is essential.


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

From some of the comments on here it's easy to work out why Skylineowners is such a success  .

Unfortunately an element of GTR owners do seem to have the superiority complex about them but generally speaking it's a minority and they tend to move on anyway  . The hardcore/real enthusiasts stick around as Skylines aren't just for Christmas ............  .

22. Passion 

Glen


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

TOKYO said:


> From some of the comments on here it's easy to work out why Skylineowners is such a success  .
> 
> Unfortunately an element of GTR owners do seem to have the superiority complex about them but generally speaking it's a minority and they tend to move on anyway  . The hardcore/real enthusiasts stick around as Skylines aren't just for Christmas ............  .
> 
> ...


Agreed mate, but I think the main difference between this site and Skylineowners is that there are people on this site that could do with getting a sense of humour and stop taking things so seriously, I mean they are only cars FFS.

Ant.


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Mookistar said:


> The whole point is you drive a Ferrari for as much pose value as you do driving ability.
> 
> The skyline blends into mediocraty with mondeo man and his 2.4 children. And only those "in the know" appreciate what it is.
> 
> ...


I agree but most people that have skylines dont look like they want to blend in with mondeo man to me ,and some of the body kits are an abortion to look at and square up a great looking rounded car ( I said SOME body kits)


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

the funniest tyhing about this thread is that it was started by a GTS owner (not even originally a GTSt!


----------



## djdna2000 (Nov 14, 2003)

AJFleming said:


> Agreed mate, but I think the main difference between this site and Skylineowners is that there are people on this site that could do with getting a sense of humour and stop taking things so seriously, I mean they are only cars FFS.
> 
> Ant.


Another of the main differences between this site and all other jap car sites is that if some owners move onto a different car it's as likely to be a GT2 or a Lambo as anything else. Having that much cash available makes it an entirely different ballgame (and prob brings with it a certain attitude, though not necessarily a bad one) to most of us who bought a Jap sports car cos it's an economical and reliable way to drive fast...


----------



## JB. (Jul 4, 2004)

Simonh said:


> the funniest tyhing about this thread is that it was started by a GTS owner (not even originally a GTSt!


Why is that funny???????


----------



## gertmuppet (Oct 17, 2003)

*?*



AJFleming said:


> I realise you didnt mean any harm mate, but a manual GTST is a pretty special car.
> 
> Ant.





don't tell, let me guess, single turbo


----------



## gertmuppet (Oct 17, 2003)

*max power stuff*

it seems to me this max power/halfords thing is nothing new, when i first started driving the fashion was for purple fur interiors and mirraflec paint, try and find a 70's copy of a thing called hot car, see some of the casualties in that, folks will always want to be different, they will always mod thier cars wihin their budget/capabilities, if some folks are regarded as having superior attitudes it maybe stems from the fact they have enough loot to pay for what ever they want, doen't make them snooty just means they don't always see how hard it is to run a car on a budget, trouble is now with insurance etc style has overtaken function in the individuality stakes, when i was younger i used to spend every available hour in the local breakers scragging cars for bits to keep my mini running youngsters cant even do that today, all they can do is give their plastic a hammering in halfords, easyest thing to do is accept we are all different, we all have more or less money than the next guy, and somebody will always have bigger and better than you have, none of us own the skyline marque none of us have exclusive rights to the dream, if we dont like the way things are going sellup, move on to a product from stuttgart


----------



## Andy Hornsby (Mar 22, 2003)

*Great Thread!*

V Good Thread chaps!   

I think that if you want to put a great big stripe down the side of your car  ...so what?

If you want to go through Mac's so the boy racers can gawp at the car  .....so what?

If you spend hords of cash on big engine mods and can't drive the thing 'cos it's just totally silly power for the road  ...so what? 

Ifyou want to deafen yourself and half the street   ...so what?

At the end of the day......does it really matter what any of us do? As long as we enjoy our cars.  
I'd rather see some one buy the car and do nothing to it, BUT drive it! than I would if the car had lots and lots of toy's on it and it sat at home or in a garage all day.  

You can always have a laugh about the totally rediclous body kits on some cars if you wanted!!!!  :smokin: ('cos some of them are!).


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

That was beautiful mate


----------



## boab (Aug 23, 2003)

having read through this thread, i'm now of the opinion that i will have to go out and by a saxo now 

i had a stereo install in my boot (untill i took it out due to sale of car!)
i have a "ripspeed" steering wheel and "momo" gear knob in my car, both from halfords.
i have underbody LED's on my car (not bought from halfords!)
i was looking at graphics for the car
i call it a "liner"

the only thing i agree with from the original post is that non GTR's should NOT be badged as GTR's!
the rest of it is up to the individual owner!
going by that first post, i alone must be bringing the name of skyline's down to the gutter!

who here has the athourity to dictate what owners should and should not do to thier cars? i couldn't care less what anyone thought of my car, aslong as i like it!


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

*Touchy subject, eh what?*

But damn it's fun.

I am a complete bigot when it comes to what I think looks right & works on a Skyline, and I will practice that on my Skyline only. 

I will also appreciate the hard work and passion that has gone into someone else's ride, no matter what it is, and no matter how much I dislike it.

Threads like this are fun, but as for following a set of rules? It's my car. F*** off. I will do what I want with it. (Please note, that's not an angry f***, thats an emphatic f***.  )

As for getting wound up (again) by another post similar to one we got wound up by last year....

I'm off for a drive. Oh bugger, still in the office. Brrm brrm. Beep.


----------



## gertmuppet (Oct 17, 2003)

*last year*



jae said:


> As for getting wound up (again) by another post similar to one we got wound up by last year....
> 
> I'm off for a drive. Oh bugger, still in the office. Brrm brrm. Beep.



why what happened last year?


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

*Absolutely*

No f***in' idea. But I betcha there was a "don't tart/pimp your Skyline" thread in there somewhere.


----------



## Crail Loser (Jan 11, 2003)

Hey, at the end of the day its all about indivuduality, thats whats big in Japan, that why they mod there cars so much. Its water off a ducks back to me what people like or dislike about my car, I like the attention it gets but thats not why I built it.

I though it would be sweet to build a car over here that the Japs though was cool, rather than have us imitate what they are doing I though it would be nice to have them go "****, look at that" instead of always the other way about.

Chances are I havnt succeded, perhaps as they dont have a word for "bling"  but eitherway it gave me a chance to create something unique and thats what we are all after at the end of the day, is it not?

I think the best answer to this thread has been "passion" surely that is the one thing we all share, or I would hope it is. Regardless of what differences we have in taste we must at least share that.

Also fun, another great reply, without the ability to enjoy our cars it all becomes a bit pointless.

I still say we have more similarities that differences, that cant be a bad thing


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

JB. said:


> Uhhh, sorry but of all the GTST and GTR owners i've met, the rudeys and bling blingers are nearly always GTR owners


What you mean by rudeys and bling blingers? Dont sound like saxo types to me.

What im on about is Saxo tossers, ie geeky lil middleclass twats whos never had a life before, and go buy a saxo and pretend to be chavs cause they think its cool.
And then they go and buy GTSTs once they got a fulltime job.

Never seen GTR people like that, they usualy posh middleaged geeks, or mid/late 20s not at all posh, bit rough, but plenty of cash, types.

Anyhow, nobodys opinion counts but my own, lol


----------



## Crail Loser (Jan 11, 2003)

SteveN said:


> What you mean by rudeys and bling blingers? Dont sound like saxo types to me.
> 
> What im on about is Saxo tossers, ie geeky lil middleclass twats whos never had a life before, and go buy a saxo and pretend to be chavs cause they think its cool.
> And then they go and buy GTSTs once they got a fulltime job.
> ...


I wonder how many of em Chavs will turn into either of the other two groups you mentioned, be intresting to find out.

That last bit is funny though, "or mid late 20s not at all posh, bit rough, but plenty of cash" .................. I bet you use that on all the gals Steve


----------



## gertmuppet (Oct 17, 2003)

*knackers*

thought i'd cracked it with the mcdonalds bit, now i realise there is no stereotype for me to fit into, too old for a saxo/corsa/clio, too geeky for a skyline, rougher than a badgers ar*e but no money, my fate is sealed, the rover 400 section of autotrader here i come


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

gertmuppet said:


> don't tell, let me guess, single turbo


Not just that - the R33's and R34's have variable valve timing which gives brilliant low down/mid range response. They are also rear wheel drive - which is the purest and most fun drive form.


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Crail Loser said:


> I wonder how many of em Chavs will turn into either of the other two groups you mentioned, be intresting to find out.


Well wont turn into the second group as they almost all "wannabee" chavs, like boybands, blazin squad for example, a bunch of spikey haired nonces pretending to be hard that my mum could kick the crap out of, lol. 

And dont think quite posh enough to be the first GTR group either!

Total generalisation tho of course, lots of exceptions to every rule, theres lots of Saxos that are serious cars, lots of GTST owners who are nothing like mentioned, but it is very true.

Thing is, people slag em off, why? As long as people stay "real" i dont give a toss what they do to their own cars.
Only gets me when theres GTR badges on non GTRs, and people who belive the "Skyline" name means its somthing special.

People are very stuck up in a "I own a Skyline" way, and that ****es me off, and TBH ive got no interest in being part of that, as i cant/dont ever bite by tounge and can imagine within 5 minutes saying "Shut the **** up you stuck up little prick" to someone bleating on about their wonderful car, lol.


----------



## NISFAN (Oct 11, 2003)

Aaaah, turned into a good thread. I feel we are starting to get to the basic question.

WHAT IS A SKYLINE? what does it mean to you?

I'll go first, to me a Skyline is retired old dog, that a decade (and a half) ago, set the world of GT/ Grp A/Grp N racing alight. It absolutely decimated the fellow competitors in the Japan series, and even spread across to Aussie and the UK. (Exploiting the lack of ability for the racing bodies to tame Turbo engines helped)

Today, they are dinosaurs. 
With modern crash testing/ emissions standards, the straight six (turbo too!) is a dying engine, soon never to be seen again. 
The last of the non Politically correct (soft, heavy and squidgey) (esp. in R32 form)vehicle is the Skyline, a absolute honey of an old tech engine, nestled in a fairly OK independant multi link chassis.
Due to its racing heritage, performance parts abound, and for not loads of cash, you too can have a late eighties era flame spitting GrpA replica, that takes a fair bit of skill to drive/ maintain. 
To me there is nothing wrong with a bit of tasteful bling, but ultimately its Function before form, and old racers like the Skyline must have IMO 'the Go with the Show'

This, the reason for my 'passion' for the Skyline. 

Now lets hear your reasons!


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

SteveN said:


> Well wont turn into the second group as they almost all "wannabee" chavs, like boybands, blazin squad for example, a bunch of spikey haired nonces pretending to be hard that my mum could kick the crap out of, lol.
> 
> And dont think quite posh enough to be the first GTR group either!
> 
> ...


Priceless


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

NISFAN said:


> Aaaah, turned into a good thread. I feel we are starting to get to the basic question.
> 
> WHAT IS A SKYLINE? what does it mean to you?
> 
> ...


What a great description. To me it will always be, the Japanese muscle car that got banned.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2004)

CARS are cool, their drivers are merely the people who guide them, they are never cool or important. 
People are in fact, invariably stupid.
Its the cars that are cool.


----------



## Crail Loser (Jan 11, 2003)

To me it was a legend that I could actually afford, a tuners paradise if you will, a saloon street car with more potential than any other.

Having owned a Saab 90016VT before I understood just how attractive a car with off the shelf tuning parts and a lot of prior tunning knowledge was (I had to make everything for the Saab myself)

Unfortunatly I bought a GTST instead of a GTR, no parts avaliable and no prior knowledge, back to square one again 

No regrets though, I wouldnt change any part of it, the experiance left me with a deep understanding and love of the cars as well as a unique build.


----------



## aWeX (Dec 17, 2003)

Well, i don`t like Skylines that are 2fast2furious-ised with lots of stickers, leds, strobes and other cheezy mods. The skyline has become a trend-object around the world, and when a trendy guy get his hands on a Skyline, he gives it a treny riceboy-treatment, with the ingredients mentioned above. I like the race car-look, no bling bling for me 

Having said that, I do respect others opinions. The thing is, when you modify a car to your taste, you make yourself a victim of others opinions. You can`t expect everyone to love what you`ve done to your car. This is especially valid for skylines, since most of the fanbase are hardcore puritans with strict rules on what is allowed and what`s not (like me)


----------



## gertmuppet (Oct 17, 2003)

*dont do it*



NISFAN said:


> Aaaah, turned into a good thread. I feel we are starting to get to the basic question.
> 
> WHAT IS A SKYLINE? what does it mean to you?
> 
> ...


spot on, i came to a skyline after running a datsun 260z 13/14 years ago and can remember tales of these new super cars, always wanted one from then on, wanted a white one so i could recreate the bathurst winning cars of gibson motorsport, in the end could only get black, so now i guess it will have to be a taisan replica or an hks replica, i personally dont see that as a rip off more of a homage to a great motorsport era, thats my view slightly retro, or as the nippers at macdonalds say "cool old skool mister"


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

lol. Where do I start?
The skyline brick cannot really be described as cool in the way that an Italian car can. It is purposeful and that purpose is A 2 B as fast as possible with a few driver aids to make mediocre drivers (like me) seem better than they really are.
As Jason said the car looks fine as it is, just release some more ponies and get it's fat ass moving.
Ice...what's the point. I rarely turn my cd player on. Wind down the window and listen to the car!
Dave


----------



## JB. (Jul 4, 2004)

*QUOTE* _"What you mean by rudeys and bling blingers? Dont sound like saxo types to me.

What im on about is Saxo tossers, ie geeky lil middleclass twats whos never had a life before, and go buy a saxo and pretend to be chavs cause they think its cool.
And then they go and buy GTSTs once they got a fulltime job.

Never seen GTR people like that, they usualy posh middleaged geeks, or mid/late 20s not at all posh, bit rough, but plenty of cash, types.

Anyhow, nobodys opinion counts but my own, lol"_


Depends where your from!!! God do I need an encylopedia on social defintion or technical descriptions on 'Yoof' terms. Hilarious. lol  

Are we not talkin about spinners, ' I was hit with an ugly stick' bodykits, neon underglows, millions of speakers, big windscreen stickers etc etc etc etc, anything that impairs perfomance. VW advert.and so on an the like.

Anyhow aside all that I have never met a GTS owner like that, maybe i'm just oblivious to it. I do love aesthetic customisation in the Japanese and American style when it compliments performance but we all know that this thread is not talkin about that.

Of all the Skyline owners I have met, I have seen a cross section of society and no stereotypes, just people who have realised a truly impressive and affordable supercar that is great fun to tune and own, and who in the _majority_ enjoy sharing the experience and knowledge of ownership.

I think the jist of this topic is about the influx of imported Skylines, 'look at the numbers at JAE compared to previous years' where now the Skyline is becoming increasingly common and more accessable to the image conscious as well as the performance minded who were previously lead to it and this has, errrr, consequences.


----------



## turboslippers (Nov 2, 2003)

*Superb Thread*

Great stuff this. I know its a free world but, come on, the idea of a liner with spokey dokeys on it (or something like that) is not on!
I was about to add to the list of other mods that aren't allowed but in this age of live and let live I have enhanced my other scorpio. 
It started when I bought the skyline and a mate who had used to have (by his own admission) ridiculous ali g stylee ren 5 turbo made a stunning point. After watching some freebie jap DVD he claimed that now I had a skyline it was my GOD GIVEN RIGHT to have a rev counter mounted on the dash board that was at least the size of a side plate. You know the ones I mean, with the numbers written in 76 font.
As its my right, I reserve to exercise it on any car...on the basis I own a car that could have one.
Behold, my latest accessory for the scorpio (ok, so I'm bored this evening)
http://www.btinternet.com/~pointless.engineering/skyline/r34r32/latestmod.jpg

Note that I have set the limit at roughly 15,000rpm and despite the 'buzzy bee' edge detailing it comes with a genuine maglight change up light

I just need to practise the 'praying mantis' driving position and I'm straight off down maccy d's to show off my remote boot opening key fob


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

*SKYLINE'S*

SKYLINES ARE SKYLINE'S 
They smell. they are loud .they are scary...

I don't give two ****s what people do with there skyline it is still...GODZILA

Well the 32 is (AND WITH A BIG SINGLE    )

MMMMMM

M6BEG


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Is it me, or is NISFANs definition of "What is a Skyline" (and why they so special) actualy a definition of why a R32GTR (And to a slightly lesser note, all GTRs) is so special? 

And thats my point, the "Skyline" name is not special, just in this stupid country (and granted, many more) we belive it is.

People from Japan would probably laugh their tits of at all this "Skylines are soooo amazing" stuff.

Not saying they shat, cause they not, but the "Skyline" thing means nothing at all.


----------



## gertmuppet (Oct 17, 2003)

*definition*

this is the problem, definition, glory by association the words/letters skyline/gtr go hand in glove there fore all skylines tend to bask in this reflected glory, happened ages ago 1=mini 2=mini cooper 3= mini cooper s, all of a sudden all mini's became cooper s's, it's the myth we create for ourselves i read loads of books and spoke to loads of folks before i brought mine, but nothing could have prepared me for what was about to come, bear in mind as steveN has said before skylines were nasty heaps of cr*p, but they are part of the heritage ( a thing called a 240k, urgh, was only ever good for donating it's engine and gearbox to a stricken z car) but somebody out there loves them, the myth has been created before us , how we choose to carry that on is up to each individual i guess


----------



## Crail Loser (Jan 11, 2003)

Thats the whole point though Gert, my GTSt reflects no ones glory, no plagarism there just originality.

No racing heratige in the GTST to follow, no famous racing icons to mimic, no role models to follow, no mega HP gods to worship .......

So whos the most original now  

Only joshing, I can appreciate each and every persons take on the cars, its not for me to judge, I just try and enjoy


----------



## turboslippers (Nov 2, 2003)

All fair points it has to be said. Lets be honest though, we do like to bask in its image a bit...no matter how it was created. Ok, skyline in japan in its standard form is a bit like 'mondeo' over here but mention the word to people and most people associate it with Gran Turismo and 800bhp monsters. Most of us don't own such cars but most owners as a rule don't try and make their car out to be 1000bhp when its 400bhp or 200bhp. That would sound silly to do but its a bit like a saxo emblazoned with blitz/hks/nos stickers
Maybe its just that the majority of skyline owners so far are slightly older. Case in point, below is a picture of a car I bought 7 years ago. It has been in its current state for 5 years and at the time I thought it was a great idea!
It is still on my drive and my girlfriend actually refuses to go in it (not that its moved in 15 months). I got soooo much stick for that car off work colleagues and I can NOW perfectly agree with them. I am genuinely embarrassed about it now as although a pretty quick car in a straight line I tried to make a bad car fast. http://www.btinternet.com/~pointless.engineering/piccies/today.jpg
If I'm prepared to admit that I thought that car was a nice shade of snot green and a bit special then I can't really slate the average saxo owner too much. My dad cringes when he recalls his Mk.1 Escort, I cringe at the snotmobile and no doubt countless saxo owners will cringe at the 6 5" exhausts in a few years time

But...I doubt anyone of us when we are 60 will cringe at our skylines 

So, if you don't mind i'm going to pop my head back into my biggoted and blinkered skyline bubble and shout loudly about how obviously it is better than any other car on the road


----------



## GSB (Mar 13, 2004)

Was gonna say something but might already have been said, can't be arsed to read the whole thread!!!!

Anyhow, hopefully this wont happen to the RX7 crew, i'm 26 but dont do any silly mods to me car!!! running T78 more than enough power and well looked after!!!

Gurj


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

what fun is an 800 bhp car ,any car on the road anyway..


----------



## gertmuppet (Oct 17, 2003)

check out ebay item 2487068496


----------



## boab (Aug 23, 2003)

now i may find that over the top, but the guy who did it may find it just perfect to his tastes! i would never think about telling him that he's got to change it because it gives my car a bad name!!!!

having read the specs on it, he claims it's one of the top skyline's in the country. he's got a shed load of mods on it.... yet it's only sitting at 300bhp with 100bhp nos!! ****, my car's better than that and i've not got nos!


----------



## GSB (Mar 13, 2004)

Yea not my cup of tea either matey, but as you say if people like this sort of stufff then its up to them what they do with their cars.

We all work hard for our cash so let us do as we wish no???

Gurj


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

*twitch twitch*

Hmm. 

Yes, it's "only a car". Yes, it's old. Yes, there are many other cars that out of the box out perform it. Yes there are many people with informed opinion of it's race heritage.

Etc etc.

Now for the gloves off bit.

F*** off. I drive this car because there is nothing (in my not very humble opinion) that comes close. Keep your Ferrarri's , Porsches, yadda yadda yadda - whatever. You have your "only a car". I'll have my SKYLINE GT-R. This is the machine that does it for me. I have no interest in anything else. They are mere diversions. I go through Japanese Performance looking for articles on Skylines, then come back to it a few days later to pick out technical stuff that may be of use from the also rans.

As one better than me put it "without my Skyline, I'm just traffic." Says it nicely. (Incidentally, this is a Skyline BBS, so I thought the be polite to other marques & play nicely bits could take a few moments off.)

Yeah, I know I have no life, am sad etc etc. But I have a big f***ing grin on my face most of the time. Especially when I drive my Skyline.

Unrepentantly yours,

Jae.

....

Feel better now. Have a nice day.


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

oh dear god, what nob jockey owns that 34?  



stealth said:


> what fun is an 800 bhp car ,any car on the road anyway..


you ever driven one to know?  

i owned a RWD with 400bhp/ton (at least 650bhp idve thought in GTR terms as they heavier) and was unbelivable fun, and deffo wanted even more, so for me, i can see a 800bhp car (i presume you mean a GTR) being lots of fun thanks!


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Yar boo to you

You have no life

You're sad

You look like a roadie

   

I couldnt give a stuff about the superiority of the skykline. I dont particularly like Max Powers love of BS and over hyping things, but it has definately had a massive effect on cars, tuning and the overall look of the country and for that it deserves some recognition. You may not like it, but you cant ignore it !!!

I was intending to fit Lambo doors, and a £10k+ "ICE" install into the bomber thanks to my friends at Genesis car audio, as well as the new Veilside GT kit for the 34 which has now finally arrived and a nice set of new gen Andrew 5's. Obviously my car was going to be at alot of shows this year and next, and in that context it wouldnt look out of place, plus I have more than enough performance to back up the looks, I now have 800cc injectors, and TWO nitrous systems ready for install (we had been working on a progressive nitrous system for ages - just look at the results Abbeys have got if you dont think its worthwhile) to get around 800bhp. Does this mean I would have been a Max Power boy................do I care?? Its my car, and thats what counts. In fact hopefully, its now someone elses car, who is hoping to go HUGE with mods, but I'll expeand on that once the deal is done.

At the end of the day we are all individuals, and whilst we may have an OPINION on each others cars, none of us has the right to say if these things are FACT.

End of

J.


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

i take it your reply was to jae bladey, as i dont look like a fookin roadie, lol


----------



## gertmuppet (Oct 17, 2003)

*car?*



jae said:


> F*** off. I drive this car
> 
> Unrepentantly yours,
> 
> ...




eh? i thought you drove some big hairy ars*d black r33 and some manic mitsubishi creation, i've never seen this max power thingy in sussex


----------



## Suicidal_Maniac (Jun 8, 2004)

I agree with most of the above...Im sorry but i do feel superior owning a my r34...course i bloody do!...I can afford the insurance..just...Plus every boy racer around loves em..I even got a cheer off some football fans coming out of the match!
Also i think quality ice is needed to make my car the buggy i always wanted :smokin: .


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

lol

aye !!!

That'll teach you that speed and acceleration is of little use when you're blind and stupid !!

I think I will go and have my afternoon nap now !!!

   

J.


----------



## raz2xa (Jan 1, 2004)

its tacky. say no more!!
:smokin:


----------



## gertmuppet (Oct 17, 2003)

*nap?*



bladerider said:


> I think I will go and have my afternoon nap now !!!


nap? more like afternoon pie-fest


----------



## SoSoBad (Aug 2, 2004)

Ah Skylines...to be honest i think its true that Skylines are special cars, you cant supe up a ferrari to 1000bhp as it will ruin its feminine side but with the Skyline....oh baby! it just makes that much more sexier.

However i think its bullshit that the Skyline is becoming like the 'NOVA/SAXO'...how the fcuk are they insured? and how the fcuk did they come up with 30k?? assuming its youngsters that are messing its image...

i think a rule that should be added is....

- if you buy a skyline other than the Sonic Blue - get it resprayed into that beautiful Blue!


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

SteveN said:


> oh dear god, what nob jockey owns that 34?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sweeps (Sep 14, 2002)

Top thread!

The word Skyline makes ears pick up when dropped in conversation, who cares what we do to them or which model they are......

Its still a Skyline....

Anyone finished a photoshop copy of the original sins?


----------



## GSB (Mar 13, 2004)

I think most of the blame goes to F&F and playstation games!!!!!


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

> Anyone finished a photoshop copy of the original sins?


Still doing it... making it extra chavy! lol


----------



## Crazy Dog (Mar 12, 2004)

SteveN said:


> oh dear god, what nob jockey owns that 34?


So SteveN, let me ask you a question... say I got a GTR 33 and painted the whole car GOLD, with GOLD wheels, put a carbon bonnet on it and a load of stickers all over it, would you call me a knob-jockey? Coz I don't think you'd say that about the driver of the Top Secret car mentioned in a current thread.

It's all down to personal taste, and at least the guy who owns the R34 you're talking about has the guts to make his car individual and to his own taste. 

What have you done with your car? I bet every modification on your car has been done by at least a thousand other people.


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

ohh its getting nitty gritty now!


----------



## raz2xa (Jan 1, 2004)

u cant turn a car like that into some thing with the taste and colors of lilly savage or dame edna.

be a little subtle with all that power and quality. after all, would any one here dress like lilly savage or dame edna just to be individual?!

:smokin:


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

Crazy Dog said:


> So SteveN, let me ask you a question... say I got a GTR 33 and painted the whole car GOLD, with GOLD wheels, put a carbon bonnet on it and a load of stickers all over it, would you call me a knob-jockey? Coz I don't think you'd say that about the driver of the Top Secret car mentioned in a current thread.
> 
> It's all down to personal taste, and at least the guy who owns the R34 you're talking about has the guts to make his car individual and to his own taste.
> 
> What have you done with your car? I bet every modification on your car has been done by at least a thousand other people.


The difference is the Top Secret car you mention has more than enough power to back up its "in your face" looks. Bit like Andy Barnes R34 really - lots of graphics, very in your face but at least its the mustard power wise too.

Those are probably the only two examples I can think of off hand where the overstated looks - which I have never personally been a fan of - are in keeping with the way the car performs... so I make an exception for them.

If that R34 above really is still factory spec power wise then the bloke has been spending his money in the wrong areas in my humble opinion.

Skylines are already widely known and well respected in enthusiast circles - you don't have to spend money dressing it up with Halfords/Max Flower tat in an attempt to stand out from the crowd.. Skylines do as standard.


----------



## NISFAN (Oct 11, 2003)

I don't mind cars being done up, as long as it 

a.)suits the car
b.)is tasteful
c.)is done properly

What grates me is garnish for the sake of it, like ally pedal covers, silver steering wheels, LED washer jets, those Halford F&F graphics, seat belt shoulder pads, etc. Mostly found on the lower spec Skylines, turning them into something there not, and never will be.
I said Skylines are not for ICE installs, to clarify, I meant the neon strip covered boot full of woofer style show ICE, not ICE for personal enjoyment. It's personal preference. I figure the best woofer on a Skyline is the 5" Titanium pipe sticking out the rear bumper.
Talking about exhaust pipes - Skylines are not for DTM style screw on tail pieces  
Even professionals can get it wrong, look at that show R33 GTR, the one with Veilside combat and wide body kit, Metal flake paint, Bling chrome wheels. You know the one with N999 reg or summit. I want to physically throw up every time I see that one, even tho it has a big spec engine.


----------



## nismoman (Jul 13, 2004)

*max power dvd*

Don't like to admit this but I actually bought a copy of this months Max Power, as I was looking for any results for 10 of the Best 3. It came with a free DVD, if any one gets the opportunity to see this DVD just take 5 mins to watch it and it'll make you embarassed to own a Skyline and make you want to sell your pride and joy. As previously mentioned in the threads Max Power and the likes of those magazines are not what I wish to be associated with, being a GTR owner like myself.


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Crazy Dog said:


> What have you done with your car? I bet every modification on your car has been done by at least a thousand other people.


WRONG  Not in this bloody county anyhow, most of it hardly any or any (as so much custom bits) in any counrty really...



Durzel said:


> If that R34 above really is still factory spec power wise then the bloke has been spending his money in the wrong areas in my humble opinion


EXACTLY, power to back up the looks, crazy looking cars with no power is a big pet hate...



stealth said:


> you ever driven one to know?


I own a R32GTR and diven to date 5 different GTRs  



stealth said:


> but please dont start calling me f*cking names cos you have a keyboard as you damn well woulden't face to face.


LOL, is this one of them "look how scary i think i am" posts?  

Did i call YOU it? No, but if i saw the car, knowing it was nearly standard, 1st thing i would think was just that, as hate almost std power cars looking/pretending like they got 1000bhp. (So you own that car then? So the "stealth" name is a ****take?)

And you obv dont know me very well if you think im ANY different in real life to here, trust me, lol.


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

*Ho ho ho*

Modify your car as you please. As long as it does it for you, then it's a success.


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

jae said:


> Modify your car as you please. As long as it does it for you, then it's a success.


I agree, as long as it doesn't look shite.


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

lets get this right ,stevn is lives at home with his folks ,never had a girlfriend.
jaks off most nights and has a small ***** ,lives for his car ,he has nothing in life apart from this ,you sad bastard,post me your fuc**ing address or phone number on on the personel message's you virgin ..


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

stealth said:


> lets get this right ,stevn is lives at home with his folks ,never had a girlfriend.
> jaks off most nights and has a small ***** ,lives for his car ,he has nothing in life apart from this ,you sad bastard,post me your fuc**ing address or phone number on on the personel message's you virgin ..


WHAT THE **** IS YOUR PROBLEM?  

How old are you? FFS  Jipping someone you know nothing about with totaly made up stuff, classy.

Didnt even fookin insult YOU, need to get a grip mate, LOVE the threats, inc the PM one


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

sorry steve have posted you my phone number ,you can have my address as well mate when you have rung me up to talk like a grown up other wise cool your bully tactics that may work on some of the younger element on the forum ,flame wars on the net are old hat now ,most people try and get along and respect other peoples views these days .As I said it's up to you ,but check your mail for details ,I dont want to have an endless flame on here about how fast your car goes ,if that is what you want to do then fine either enjoy your car ,meet up somewhere and discuss it man to man or go somewhere else to have a long distance war with ,I myself always prefer the one to one ,face to face method .It's up to you...


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

im not bullying anyone  

when it comes down to it, abuse, name calling, threads, etc, is bullying, and it wasnt ME doing any of that... 

I reckon jus leave it, having a personal row on the internet with a stranger is a show up for both of us i reckon...

PMd back by the way


----------



## paul cawson (Jul 3, 2003)

Yawn. Back to the thread dont go to a RWYB or speed trials and not give it your all! I have seen some poor efforts worthy of Saxos and the like. Live a bit it may blow up but least you will have upheld the Skyline name.


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

lol

Go on stealth, you tell 'im

If you have really posted him your number and addy then you really are a sad muppet. Wait til you have been around for more than 1 month before you start trying to be the forum badboy !!!

[email protected]

J.


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

he did PM me his number, yea

but you know u jus wana be the forum gangsta eh bladey, lol 

didnt realise only appeared a month ago

still trying to work out what it was about bearing in mind he seems to own a Yellow 34GTT so not even the car i said was shit

after the "you virgin" and similar "still at school" type insults, esp at a total stranger, it was never going anywhere serious was it

hey, people make shit 1st impressions, il give him another chance to be normal

careful tho bladey, youve jus insulted him more than i did, so prepare for some abuse and PMs telling you to not **** with him


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Oh

IIi knowww i donttt lok ittt, but relllly I am sh!!!tin meselfff.

    

MMmmmmm yellow 34gtt, my favourite !!

I best be off...........we badboy gangsta's like our beauty sleep   ( I fookin need it !!!  )

Be well

J.


----------



## plisken (May 26, 2004)

Interesting thread...

Especially for someone that is seriously contemplating purchasing a Skyline in the near future.

The concerning thing for me is that any 12 year old will know what a Skyline is, as will they, an Impreza, Lancer Evo and Escort Cosworth no doubt. Thing is they will also prick up their ears at the words Saxo and Max Power. Worrying that they know not of the legendary Lotus Carlton, RS3100 or the BMW M5(had to mention that one), all of which were/are genuine performance benchmarks.

I personally like the idea of the Skyline, but the thought of the Max Power brigade trying to touch me up as I try to order a Big Mac is just one step beyond. There is simply no need to add big rear wings to cars, and the excuse for individualism is simply not on. If it were meant to be then it would have been.

I grew up through the phase where big stereos replaced big engines and I hated it, opting instead for tuning. There is no way a car, matters not what breed, should command more respect for being covered in ICE and tuning decals, than another which boasts a heavily modified engine. Big BOAR exhausts, under car neon lights and stickers don’t cut it with me, neither do caged and harnessed 90bhp shopping buckets.

I remember having arguments with the skip hat brigade, professing that their big wing Novas were faster than my turbo Capri, I have to admit it, they were right… they were normally faster, to about 10, after which reality kicked in, and in an accompaniment of horse power and the lack of stupid go faster stickers, they were left in the real world.

If by buying a Skyline, I’m expected to ICE up my car, cover in stupid decals, get a talking alarm, big BOAR exhaust and eat in McDonalds every night, along with 100’s of “FWD puddle jumper” driving youths, then perhaps I’m considering the wrong car.


----------



## JB. (Jul 4, 2004)

SteveN said:


> How old are you? FFS  Jipping someone you know nothing about with totaly made up stuff, classy.


Isn't that what youv'e been doing in most of the thread, have a look at your posts.


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

*plisken*

If you let anything said on this thread affect your decision to buy a Skyline, you're looking in the wrong place. Go and drive one.


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

plisken said:


> If by buying a Skyline, I’m expected to ICE up my car, cover in stupid decals, get a talking alarm, big BOAR exhaust and eat in McDonalds every night, along with 100’s of “FWD puddle jumper” driving youths, then perhaps I’m considering the wrong car.


That's what the Max Power brigade expect of anyone owning a car they like. They rice up Ford Kas for goodness sake so no car is safe.. anything they can tack their grubby "Lexus style clear lights" and other such tat on is fair game. Doesn't mean to say you should rise to it - as mentioned before the Skyline already stands out without the need for Ripspeed shite.

Good or bad Skylines (and/or other Jap hypercars - Evos, Scoobies, Supras, etc) tend to be objects of desire for most of the Redline/Max Power/Fast Ford cognoscenti, as such if you bought a Skyline - any Skyline - you should expect to get attention. However, this isn't as bad as it sounds - the attention, in my experience anyway, is pretty much universally positive and is generally limited to double-takes, the occasional "woo a Skyline" call, etc although you may get a group of people come up to you from time to time to ask you about it in a busy car park. The only thing I would say is that if you just want to be traffic then a Skyline probably isn't for you - driving it the responses you'll get is the closest thing many of us will ever get to stardom.

Funnily enough the whole "stardom" thing is pretty accurate. When I had my R33 GTR LM I was sat in an MFI carpark and a pretty woman came up unprompted and started asking about the car. Turned out she knew nothing about it other than it being a "nice blue colour" but she had noticed other people looking so basically wanted to know what the fuss was about. More recently with the R34 I've had two seperate instances of *parents* telling me their 18 year old daughters "wanted a ride", and gave me their home phone and mobile numbers. Again, completely unprompted. As Good Charlotte said it best, "Girls don't like boys, girls like cars and money" 

It's a bit disheartening in a way - I'll be honest and say none of these instances would've happened if it was just me, in a club, trying to pull. Ah well.

Anyway gone off topic a bit.. I reckon you should buy one plisken - ignore the Max Modders and just enjoy it for what it is. It doesn't need to prove anything to anyone.



SteveN said:


> still trying to work out what it was about bearing in mind he seems to own a Yellow 34GTT so not even the car i said was shit


I'm puzzled by this as well.. the knob jockey reference was to the std power TFATF-looking monstrosity earlier in the thread - not a yellow R34 GTT


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Too late already got an R33 painted in yellow so I guess I'm out  

I think people can be too uptight about styling mods, *shrug* whatever takes your fancy. OK so the Saxos don't have the power, but then they wouldn't be able to insure them would they? If they wanna make it look pretty let 'em.

For info I've had a few cars, but when I mentioned to my 14 yr old Nephew I was getting a 'Skyline' the reaction was memorable! It's the playstation generation, quite simply!
T


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

*Let's lower the tone...*



Durzel said:


> More recently with the R34 I've had two seperate instances of *parents* telling me their 18 year old daughters "wanted a ride", and gave me their home phone and mobile numbers.


lol 
Not quite sure how to take that comment


----------



## Pikey (Feb 19, 2004)

My best friend's brother (age 9) has been playing Need For Speed Underground for a while, and he has a Skyline in the game - so when Andy mentioned that I had a real one he got quite excited  

I gave him a passenger ride yesterday, and he loved it. I think it made his day


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

davewilkins said:


> lol
> Not quite sure how to take that comment


Exactly! I had to stifle a grin when they used those exact words.


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

Pikey said:


> My best friend's brother (age 9) has been playing Need For Speed Underground for a while, and he has a Skyline in the game - so when Andy mentioned that I had a real one he got quite excited
> 
> I gave him a passenger ride yesterday, and he loved it. I think it made his day


Nice one mate, I remember when I got my first passenger ride in a Skyline, blew me away - literally


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

JB. said:


> Isn't that what youv'e been doing in most of the thread, have a look at your posts.


I just did, and no it isnt even in the slightest, apart from the nob jockey thing which wasnt to anyone personally.


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

I agree with what people are saying ,most skylines I have seen look pretty good and not over done with halfords mods but I suppose there must be a few out there,best car I have bought though,although the saphire cossie was nice but very plain on the outside compared to the other models .I was talking to Stevn about them on the pm and seems there might be a few ex cosworth drivers here.Anyway I would publicly like to apologise to Stevn and anyone I offended ,I got the wrong end of the stick and was a bit out of order .I have only had my car a month and know nothing about them really compared to alot of you guys so am willing to learn as much info as possible.One thing I would like to ask is I have never seen any of the 2 fast 2 furious movies ,have skylines got more popular since this and the pc games which I dont play either..


----------



## mad mark (Nov 12, 2003)

*THE MOST ENTERTAINING READ FOR AWHILE....*

Thanks everyone...
getting a quote on a Saxo VTR (with tons of ice and stickers that lights up like christmas and flames from the rear) tommorow, while driving through 
Macdonalds with my cap on backwards.

My car may only be a GTS-T but i don't care its all mine and i love driving it, so all you anti GTS people can kiss my ass...LOL..

P.S have a nice evening...


----------



## Fizzy (Nov 6, 2002)

> And thats my point, the "Skyline" name is not special, just in this stupid country (and granted, many more) we belive it is


 Maybe because we've made it special? The Japs have been tuning GTS-T's as well, just not to the extent as the GTR. For the age of the car (in my case a 1989 R32) there's not much around that can match it that's a comaprable age/cost (except the Cosworth, which IS a legend) so to ME my car's special, and THAT'S what counts!!!


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Of course fizzy, but you can make any car special, but thats not what i mean, most people in the UK are under the impression anything called a skyine, is a straight out of the box monster, all of them legendary cars, more special than anything else like it.

Thats simply not true


----------



## Crazy Dog (Mar 12, 2004)

I love my GTR, and I've got plans for her....

I'm thinking of getting carbon fibre tape and sticking it all over the bonnet, adding a white viper stripe, getting a carbon rear spoiler that's 2 foot wider than the car, and some TSW "Venom" wheels. I've already got my blue L.E.D's on the washer jets and some green neons underneath. My Goodmans 200W speakers stick up about 8 inches from the parcel shelf so everyone can see them.... wicked! 

When I've got some more money I'm going to get a 15 inch wide white strip across the top of my windscreen with "Motorsport" written in blue, one of those head units that has the bouncy graphics on it, some glow-in-the-dark valve caps, and I'm going to re-paint my calipers and put some yellow AP stickers on them.

I've always run my GTR on Magnatec... it sticks to the engine, you know?! My Hang Seng remoulds are just great. I've even got a "Tracker" sticker across the rear screen so nobody will nick her.

I haven't done any engine mods yet, but next week I'm fitting a bleed valve and then I'm going to add a 250bhp nitrous kit....you're probably wondering why I don't mind going so fast. Well you see I don't car coz I've got a radar detector which tells me when I've gone past a speed camera! How cool is that???

All that will be left to do then is get some italic letters on my number plate and I'm ready for McDonalds in Lakeside. All I say is don't call me a twat coz I've got 23 baseball caps and I never wear them the wrong way round.

Innit.


----------



## plisken (May 26, 2004)

Quality... :smokin:


----------



## derbygreg (Feb 18, 2004)

There are a few flaws to the rules - 

Tackiness is the key!!!

Ive got Stripes on mine (R33 GTST) but they are Full Nismo replicas. - ive also got a R badge on the back - but its a Silvia (S16) Spec R badge - because i am modifying the car to be an equal match for a GTR... 

I also run £200 a piece 255s, 17" Split Rims, Titanium Strut braces, Lots of Blitz bits, lots of Carbon Fibre, and never wear a baseball cap...! 

I dont regard my car as tacky!!! 

But i am 23 and i think that thats about the cut off age for owning a decent R33 GTST. Id like to know how a younger person can get insurance!!!!

My point is that its not always an age related thing... ive seen some extremely tacky GTRs etc... like the Maguairs one (ugly as hell!!!!). Owned by some 40+ people... I agree lets keep the rubbish off our cars... but please dont diss the DECENT GTSTs!!!!!


----------



## JB. (Jul 4, 2004)

Its quite funny how people percieve GTSTs, a lot of people diss them so obviously they have not driven one. I personally was sceptical having only been used to driving a GTR but certainly wasn't going to dismiss one untill I tried it, I was blown away by the feel and handling of the car, it is a completly different animal and just as entertaining, a worthy purchase and in my book a special car.

GTR snobs are hilarious, lol,


----------



## Chris_Lacey (Aug 5, 2003)

The GTS25T is the Ralph Schumacher of the Jap Performance car world, it is better than a lot of the competition, but because it's big brother is Michael (GTR) people immediately say it is rubbish! 

I have driven my mates GTS25T and it is about 350BHP atm, similar to my GTR, and TBH the GTS feels more chuckable and in some ways more responsive than my GTR, although with my own admission I don't really know how to drive the GTR at 10/10ths yet, whereas I know how the GTS will react.

As for modding vehicles, I don't think that there should be any stigma in modding a shopping cart, if it makes the owner happy then fair play to them. Me, I'd rather spend all my money on making the car faster, handle better, etc, but the dedication that some of the "Max Power Brigade" put into their cars is admirable, and taste asside, they deserve some level of respect, and encouragement to save their pennies for something a little more worthy of their evident passion for cars.


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

bladerider said:


> lol
> 
> Go on stealth, you tell 'im
> 
> ...


Scared of loosing your position as the resident forum 'awkward b*stard' are you James? 

Come on for f*ck sake people, dont take it so seriously, there is nothing wrong with a bit of a laugh which is what it is. If you really want to take the **** out of all the muppets that 'mod' their 1100cc Nova's etc. then spend a bit of time at www.barryboys.co.uk - a hilarious forum.

Ant.


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Chris_Lacey said:


> The GTS25T is the Ralph Schumacher of the Jap Performance car world, it is better than a lot of the competition, but because it's big brother is Michael (GTR) people immediately say it is rubbish!
> 
> I have driven my mates GTS25T and it is about 350BHP atm, similar to my GTR, and TBH the GTS feels more chuckable and in some ways more responsive than my GTR, although with my own admission I don't really know how to drive the GTR at 10/10ths yet, whereas I know how the GTS will react.
> 
> As for modding vehicles, I don't think that there should be any stigma in modding a shopping cart, if it makes the owner happy then fair play to them. Me, I'd rather spend all my money on making the car faster, handle better, etc, but the dedication that some of the "Max Power Brigade" put into their cars is admirable, and taste asside, they deserve some level of respect, and encouragement to save their pennies for something a little more worthy of their evident passion for cars.


  

Ralf and Michael Schumacher?!?!?! Its more like comparing the best world rally driver, or the best drifter to the best F1 driver, 2 totally different cars.

Ant.


----------



## Chris_Lacey (Aug 5, 2003)

It was a metaphor, both are very capable, but the legend is Michael, sorry if you took it literally  

They are totally different cars, the GTST is much more similar handling wise to an S14 200Sx.


----------



## derbygreg (Feb 18, 2004)

GTST the GTR for people who like looking through the side window, lol. 

I love to get my **** out (oo err!!).  

Ive not been in a GTR though.... anyone in Derby want to offer?? After the last comment - not likely! lol. Do they really feel that different? I guess its the 4WD feel - most of the suspension component (certianly up front) are the same arent they (apart from shocks and springs etc) which many GTST owners upgrade...??


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Don't you come to the bubble meet? All you have to do is ask


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Chris_Lacey said:


> It was a metaphor, both are very capable, but the legend is Michael, sorry if you took it literally
> 
> They are totally different cars, the GTST is much more similar handling wise to an S14 200Sx.


I realise that, I just it was a bit of an insane one


----------



## derbygreg (Feb 18, 2004)

I do Dave. Was there last weekend - ill take up ur offer at the next meet... (if thats ok) thanx!


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

You did not catch me up just before the Bubble did you? I was following the white pulsar.


----------



## derbygreg (Feb 18, 2004)

thats was me, lol.

Used to come up with beany, till he bought an american car!


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

My two cents,

It is easy for us GTR owners to look down on the rest of the models, but I followed Andy Hornsby (GTS-T) on a VERY fast lap of the Isle of Man. We flew over the mountain section and on only a couple of occasions could I have gone faster than he was. It certainly impressed me. I still haven't stopped grinning and I doubt if Andy has either.


----------



## Andy Hornsby (Mar 22, 2003)

It was rather a fine day matey!!         & no I haven't stopped smiling yet. 

Was doing a write for John yesterday, it was great fun to do, as it brought the memories flooding back.   it was just so cool!  

Got to be up for it again next year, defo.  

I don't want to go into the GTS-t vs GTR debate. To be honest, I could have had either, but chose the GTS-t 'cos it's rear wheel drive. I've had very fast 4wd cars before, all rally based, and had such a hoot. I hadn't intended to do a lot of modifications, so it was the ideal car, but you all know what happens  after a while what ever power you have, it's not enough. (so next year it will have more power.).


----------



## AWoL (May 6, 2004)

I don't know if this one has been said already, but don't EVER drive one whilst wearing a burberry baseball cap...then again don't ever wear a burberry baseball cap!


----------

